# Radio Controlled wiring question......



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok you electro gurus...... or anyone whos into R/C cars and knows about their wiring.
Ive got a standard pistol style controller, and Im hoping I can some how wire up a relay system in place of the steering servo.
My goal is to use the steering to activate relays instead of a servo, so by turning left on the controller, it would activate relay #1 or turning right would activate relay #2.

And/or..........
My second option would be to use the steering function to control a wiper motor as a servo.
Im looking foy the "easiest" way to perform this.
Someone please help.
Ive been putting of this halloween project for far too many years.

Oh, by the way........ Im trying to make a radio controlled tricycle.
My eldest brothers a machinist, so all the mounts and mechanicals are ready to go.

Thanks everyone.........


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Why not just use a larger servo for steering? There are many 1/4 scale servos availible with plenty of torque to do the job.
Be sure to increase the size of your reciever battery pack to handle the load.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Spookineer said:


> Why not just use a larger servo for steering? There are many 1/4 scale servos availible with plenty of torque to do the job.
> Be sure to increase the size of your reciever battery pack to handle the load.


That would be the easiest way to go. Otherwise you would need a microcontroller to monitor the pulses from the receiver and then have it trigger the relays.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

hpropman said:


> That would be the easiest way to go. Otherwise you would need a microcontroller to monitor the pulses from the receiver and then have it trigger the relays.


Couldn't the servo's press a close connection to a relay?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you think a servo with a torque rating of 182oz.-in. would work to turn the handle bars of a kids tricycle?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Couldn't the servo's press a close connection to a relay?


sure you can have the servo depress micro switch levers but why make it more complicated than it needs to be. with the large servo he will have much better control. With the relays there is no feedback for the motor position so it will not stop unless you add stop switches.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

One of these could probably handle the job. http://www.servocity.com/html/spg400a-bm_bottom_mount.html


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Wow - those look really neat and affordable too!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I hacked a cheap RC car to do this by connecting the two outputs that originally drove the steering servo each to their own 6V relay. The same idea was applied to the forward-reverse control and second set of relays to reverse polarity to the left and right wheel motors (for spinning). I drew a rough diagram at that time and will look for it.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Found the diagram.


----------

